# Topics > Planning Summer RoadTrips >  Big Sky MT to NJ

## jpb

As first timers would appreciate any advice please on planning trip from Big Sky MT to Red Bank NJ......sites to see, daily mileage recommendations, routing would be really appreciated...thank you

----------


## Midwest Michael

Welcome to the RTA Forum!

The most direct route would be I-90 or I-94 through Chicago, and then I-80 all the way to Jersey. It's a trip that will require a minimum of 4 days - and that's driving about 10 hours a day, leaving very little time for anything other than seeing what's right along the road. RTA's Map Center can help you find ideas that are close to your direct path.

Beyond that, we don't really have enough information to help you much more. Without knowing how much time you have, what kinds of things you are interested in, and the places you already know you want to visit, there's not much more we can provide in the way of specific help.

----------


## Southwest Dave

As Michael said, we just don't have enough info to go on to offer meaningful help.  To get started you should study a good paper map and do some of your own research by searching around the site here at RTA.  Once you have a few basics laid out we can help to fill in the blanks.  

Is this a summer trip ?   I have moved your thread to summer roadtrips, as the forum it was in wasn't really appropriate. If it is to happen at another time of year, let us know and we can move it to the correct place.

----------


## Lifemagician

As mentioned above, we really don't know what you are looking for.  Your best bet is as adviced by Dave, get some good maps.  I would recommend a map of each State along your route.   You are going to need these on the road anyway, as it is not wise, nor recommended that you rely solely on your electronics for navigation.  Many have done so, at their peril.

Lifey

----------


## jpb

Thank you very much for your advice...much appreciated

Essentially we have about 6 days to get back to NJ so we need to choose "stop offs" wisely and be realistic on daily mileages

we are going to be driving a Dodge Dakota pick up 

what do you think is a sensible average mph I should use for the planning process?
is it best to make hotel reservations before we depart or play it by ear?

again thank you for your advice much appreciated

----------


## DonnaR57

Your route is about 2300 miles. Most of us use 55-60 mph as an average, which would include your stops for fuel, rest areas, and food, but not include any sightseeing you might do.   Michael suggested that this is 4-day minimum, but if you have 6 days, you are looking at roughly 400 miles per day. That would be *roughly* 7 - 7-1/2 hours on the road each day, giving you time to enjoy a hotel's free breakfast, the pool or hot tub in the evening (if there is one and it's open).  

As far as "to reserve or not to reserve", that is up to you and when you are going to be making this trip. If you are planning to travel over Memorial Day Weekend, reserve. If you are stopping in a touristy area on a weekend, reserve. If you aren't doing either of those, you might be able to play things by ear and stop where you like without reservations. My husband and I use that as a rule-of-thumb these days, after getting stuck in touristy areas twice on a weekend without reservations and had to pay rack rates both times. We learned!!!!


Donna

----------


## jpb

thank you this advice is very helpful

am seeing 3 route options
I94
i90E to US22
i90 to i74

any thoughts on best option please?

----------


## Midwest Michael

First of all, there really are thousands of possible route options, not just 3, but more importantly, of the options you do have, I really have no idea what you might even be looking at.

I-94 doesn't go to New Jersey, and I-90 doesn't ever meet up with US-22 or I-74.

What are you thinking about in terms of route (ie where are you thinking of going, beyond a headline that some online program might have spit out) and we still don't know what you are trying to get out of this trip.

Are you just trying to get there is the shortest/fastest way possible? As was mentioned, with 6 days, you've got some opportunity to do a little exploration or take something other than the most direct route, but you've got to help us, before we can start helping you, or even guess what might be the best option for your specific trip.

----------


## Southwest Dave

How far you travel each day and which route you choose is about what it is *you* find interesting and want to see and that goes back to studying a good map and doing a little research.   For example one day it might suit you to travel 150 miles and spend time at a place that interests you and another day do 550 miles with little to no sight seeing.   I presume the 3 route options you are seeing are coming from a computer program, but if you look again there will be many more options open to you.  You can drop and drag the blue route line on Google maps and 'play' with the routes.   Don't get tied into thinking there are only the options a program will show you, decide for yourself.  We will be more than happy to help fill in blanks and fine tune your trip once you have a couple of dots on the map, but right now we are back at square one of not knowing what your interests are.

----------


## DonnaR57

It's been suggested before, but I'd like to chime in and repeat...you do need some good paper maps. It seems like you are relying on electronic mapping programs or a GPS, which will never give you the WHOLE picture.  You can get a good atlas at a big box store such as Wal-Mart or Target, or if you're a member, go to AAA and ask for a USA map, and the individual state maps that you will need.  Electronic gadgets are wonderful ... but they have caused some to perish.  We purposely take an entire box of maps, tour books, atlas, PLUS our GPS, on our trips. 


Donna

----------


## Lifemagician

Like Donna, I too travel with a box full of maps.  After crossing a State line, I fold up the map of the State just left, and get out the map of the State entered.  You really can't beat good maps.  Computers will not give you that big picture.  

As you read through these responses, you will see that we are united, you cannot get a sense of the routes available to you, without good paper maps.  Besides routes, you will also see on most maps where the scenic routes are, should you wish to leave the interstates for a break.  Many attractions, historical, geological and touristy, will be on those maps, and who knows what else you may find that interests you.

You really can't leave home without them.

Lifey

----------


## jpb

Thank you all very much for your input and I apologise for not ispecific enough in my initial request.......put it down to be being a nave Limey new to your country and excited by the idea of a road trip
Anyway looks like we have 5 days to get back (actually 6 but think it wise to keep a day in my back pocket in case of issues)
am thinking
Big Sky to Gillette (via Little Big Horn) first day
Gillette to Sioux Falls (via Mt Rushmore) second day
Sioux Falls to Milwaukee third day (cant see too many sites on these leg and against the clock but would appreciate advice)
Milwaukee to Niagra 4 th day via 6am ferry to Muskegon
Then straight hit from Niagra to Red Bank NJ last day

would appreciate thoughts on this schedule please
many thanks Jonathan

----------


## John259

That's a fairly punishing schedule, but certainly possible. IMHO you're very wise to build in a day for contingencies.

Bear in mind that unless you specifically want to stop overnight in a city, using a motel at an interstate exit for any medium sized town would be a simpler and faster option.




> Sioux Falls to Milwaukee third day (can't see too many sites on these leg and against the clock but would appreciate advice)


If time allows, here's a suggestion: from La Crosse take WI35 South to Prairie du Chien. This is one of the few stretches of the Great River Road which actually runs alongside the Mississippi River and it's very scenic. Then take US18 East to pick up I-90 again at Madison.



> Milwaukee to Niagara 4 th day via 6am ferry to Muskegon


Via Sarnia and Ontario, presumably? Just checking. Going south of Lake Erie would add a lot of mileage and time (650 miles compared to 500 miles).

----------


## Midwest Michael

I think you've got a very comfortable schedule.

I might try to get farther than Gillette the first day, perhaps looking at Spearfish instead. That's really only so you can have more time on the second day to perhaps include the Badlands loop or another detour in the Black Hills. Just an option to consider.

Sioux Falls to Milwaukee shouldn't be difficult for you at all. Even if you want to get in early to make sure you can wake up for the Ferry, you should have time to take a few breaks along the way.

Have you priced out the Lake Express yet? Its a good option, but it isn't cheap.

----------

